# What's your BEST bottle??



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2010)

Anyone of you have a particular specimen in your collection that is decidedly the best? If not, I totally understand.. me? I'm trying to reduce it to the top 100.. []


----------



## nomorecop (Nov 22, 2010)

Best bottle at the present time has to be my 5 Centa.  Out for less than a year in 1942 before the parent company the 3 Centa bottling company went out of business.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 22, 2010)

how is BEST determined? Monetary value, sentimental value, or just the one that apeals to you?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 22, 2010)

Charlie,...I think you were MIA when I aquired this one,....Guntherhess helped me unravel that it was a (rare) Indian Med...Dr. Neebin is only mentioned twice on the Internet,...once in a story about Mark Twain...I picked this up at the Rochester NY bottle show last spring, when Tom and I set up there....I bought it thinking it was Monnone Pa.[]... It's "Dr. Neebin's "MONNONEPA"... Anyhow it's probably my favorite due to the fact that I bought it because I thought it was a cool looking med, and I could _afford_ it.[],...Plus, the seller and I both thought it was an obsure Pa. med...I like that, and the fact it turned out to be something more,...plus the cool history behind it.

 http://books.google.com/books?id=iDg6dQVcLjoC&pg=PA91&lpg=PA91&dq=Dr+Neebin&source=bl&ots=_m02ecJuaS&sig=eYpbLTTylQar2QPKDLSQDS7PZto&hl=en&ei=_hvrTO-IGIK0lQfos5HMAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CB0Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=Dr%20Neebin&f=false


----------



## div2roty (Nov 22, 2010)

> how is BEST determined? Monetary value, sentimental value, or just the one that apeals to you?


 

 Mine would fit all those categories, although it doesn't have any more sentimental value for me then lots of my other bottles.

 It is the pig on the left.  My most sentimental bottle would be the fish bitters.  It was the first expensive (over $50) bottle that I bought for myself.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> how is BEST determined? Monetary value, sentimental value, or just the one that apeals to you?


 
 All or any of the above.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Nov 22, 2010)

I would say that this flask might be my favorite, along with any from a hotel, notice that there are 8 lines of lettering on the slug plate, and the lettering is very crudely done, as if the mold maker was having either a very bad day, or was letting their kid do it.
 THE/TWO OWLS/WINES LIQUORS/HH VANDEILEN/42 4TH AVE/COR 8TH St/N.Y (crudely done lettering) Pint; amber; strap side; letter plate.


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is my best. This is Lewistown's only pontiled bottle of any kind, c. 1855-1860. While not my most expensive bottle, it's up there. Smaller town Pennsylvania pontiled sodas are generally extremely desirable, especially with color like this.  ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2010)

Base. This soda has one of the deepest iron pontil scars I have ever seen.


----------



## peejrey (Nov 22, 2010)

It doesn't have to be just one, dose it?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes it does.. if you can't choose, just sit back and enjoy the show.. []


----------



## peejrey (Nov 22, 2010)

i know just the one....


----------



## coreya (Nov 22, 2010)

mine would be the missisquoi a springs with squaw.


----------



## peejrey (Nov 22, 2010)

Have this one up in the window facing east, so in the morning it shines like the sun.


----------



## LC (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess this would be my best bottle monitarily , but I have others in my collection that I like better .


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2010)

Not my most valuable, but my favorite for sentimental reasons. This is the first bottle my wife found for me in the first year we were married while trying to figure me and my bottle collecting out. She found this about 25 years ago for me.[]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I've got some that would be considered my best bottles, but they all belong to somebody else!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 23, 2010)

Our best was sold due to hard times []...to pick the best now of what is left, would be very difficult.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 23, 2010)

This is mainly to JOE THE CROW;  Thanks man, I really like bottles with a history.  My NY home is about 30 miles from Elmira and the whole area around here has a lot of Mark Twain history lovers.  I enjoyed it.  RED Matthews


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 23, 2010)

My overall favorite glass container, an almost perfect self-dug 32 ounce, 11.5 inch tall druggist bottle from Peoria. As of now I think I have 6 or 7 different sizes, the 16 ounce will be a tough one to get but I'm working on completing the set! I was in shock after pulling this behemoth out, as at first I thought that it was 2 different bottles that had been exposed []:

 "McDougal's Pharmacy Cor. Main & Adams Sts. Peoria, ILL."






 This is my favorite non-self-dug bottle, gifted by an awesome, wise, and quite generous local collector.  It is a rare piece and I've only dug a shard of one:

 "Dr. F. D. Kelly Dentist and The Best Painless Tooth Extractor in the U. S. Peoria, ILL." 12 ounce I think? I challenge you to find a local bottle with a more ostentatious claim than that! []





 My favorite piece of stoneware, a self-dug gallon jug from a distillery in Peoria. Has a few chips but is solid and attractive:






 Everyone else's favorite self-dug bottle [8D]:


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't laugh but this saved from a summer of misery.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Don't laugh but this saved from a summer of misery.


 

 Ooh there must be an interesting story behind that, lol. Please elaborate! []


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 23, 2010)

I think I would count his as my "best". If I had to sell all the bottles I own this would be the one I would keep.  It belonged to my great grandfather and probably belonged to his father.
 When my grandfather was 4 years old and wealthy landowner came to his father's blacksmith shop and offered him money to take is place in the Civil War. By all accounts the man was thrown out of the shop and into the dirt road. It apparently got him to thinking about what he should do during the 'conflict'.  A few days later he shut the shop, paid the rent on the house, and left to fight with an Alabama Regiment leaving his 4 year old son and 12 year old daughter alone. There mother had died earlier.
 Within a few days the landlord had turned them out of the house and placed them in a shack usually used to store hay.  One of the other landlords, a slave owner known for his cruelty, heard what happened to the kids.  He said he knew he was a bad man but even he would not do that to children.  He came with slaves and wood and fixed the shack for the kids.  They lived there until their father returned 4 years later.  My grandfather, that 4 year old, grew to be a wonderful man and is still remembered in stories to this day.  My mom says she was always told he carried home made wine to church in that bottle for communion.
 In the picture it is a bit dusty.  I had just taken it down from a shelf so I could put it in a more protected place.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> mine would be the missisquoi a springs with squaw.


 


 Jim,...great colored local pontiled soda!

 Coreya,...That spring water bottle is a beaut,...great color and embossing!

 L.C. Love that blue scroll flask...very beautiful.

 Plum,...Great bunch of local pharmacies,...and love that pickle!,,,Do you still have it? 

 Peejay,...That's a real nice looking jar!

 Matt...Does the pig bitters have a slogan on the reverse?

 Cows,...We have that same brand of flea (topical) advantage type med for our 3 cats....It was a tough year, with a lot of people and their critters suffering from flea problems.

 Rory,...that's a huckuva great bottle your wife picked out for you..Not your average pinkhams....

 Hope I didn't overlook anyone...Oh,...Duh!,....Red,...Thanks a lot,....I appreciate your appreciation.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> I think I would count his as my "best". If I had to sell all the bottles I own this would be the one I would keep.  It belonged to my great grandfather and probably belonged to his father.
> When my grandfather was 4 years old and wealthy landowner came to his father's blacksmith shop and offered him money to take is place in the Civil War. By all accounts the man was thrown out of the shop and into the dirt road. It apparently got him to thinking about what he should do during the 'conflict'.  A few days later he shut the shop, paid the rent on the house, and left to fight with an Alabama Regiment leaving his 4 year old son and 12 year old daughter alone. There mother had died earlier.
> ...


 


 Melinda,...That's a great bottle with a really good family story!...I'd never let it go either.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 23, 2010)

> Ooh there must be an interesting story behind that, lol. Please elaborate!


 Probably not so much. I put my cat on Frontline in March and he was infested in May. I had to bath him (what fun) many times, spray the floor and sleeping areas vacuum etc.. The odd thing is he never goes out side. I figure the eggs were brought in by the landsrcapers in the bark mulch and got inside.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

We had a couple waves of fleas in the apartment this summer.. neither of the cats ever goes outside, but the buggers found a way in somehow. All I did was keep up the Frontlineâ„¢ and it seems to have worked.. good thing, cause if I tried to get either of these adorable kitties in a bathtub, I'd get scratched up beyond recognition!

 BTW, I'm really enjoying all the marvelous bottles appearing in this thread. Keep 'em coming! []


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 23, 2010)

Melinda, wow! I agree with Joe, great bottle and story!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 23, 2010)

My favorite, and (I hope) best, is this Deco Soda I found in the backyard of an abandoned house. I can't find any info on the company or the bottle, which I suppose is a good thing.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Nov 23, 2010)

My favorite would heve to be the henry c. Duensing since its an early crown top and not a hutch. Plus i've never found anything really about this specific bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OR

 The Boericke and Tafel- Who doesn't love embossed black glass?


----------



## coreya (Nov 23, 2010)

bostaurus that is one sweet bottle and the history makes it come to life. Thanks


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

i cant decide...never could.


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

or maybe one of these


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

or maybe one of these


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

i kinda like the quart hutches too


----------



## div2roty (Nov 23, 2010)

The pig is embossed Philbrook & Turner / Boston  and Suffolk Bitters on the reverse.  

 Another shot of it with his friends.


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

damn,   and as i look at these photos....a lot of these are packed away, with newer ones taking their places.  i really have to move to a place where i can display all my bottles the way i would like too. greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

its kinda like saying which one of your children do you like best.   i love them all the same. greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice collection, Greg ! ! ! 
 I hope you have less kids than bottles.. []


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

we have to meet.   we live to close charlie.   and you outbid me for that spietzer bottle...thanks...you saved me the aggravation
 greg

 ps.  still have one for you,  and another red bank bottle if you need it


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

You going to Bethlehem this Sunday? If not, change your mind...

 ..I hate being the first post on a new page.. it ruins my train of thought.. !! What were we talking about again?


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

yes   i am going.   what time will you be there?


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

..right after I wake up, shower, shave, defecate, dress, and drive for 2+ hours .. maybe by lunchtime?


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

i will look for you.  i should be there at about the same time.  im about 1 1/2 away.  greg


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

See you there!


----------



## bottle34nut (Nov 23, 2010)

is this what you look like charlie....lol


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 23, 2010)

..I look more like Garth.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> See you there!


 
 To bad I was going, but I forgot im going hunting deer up my dads.
 2 hours!  It is only a 15 min ride for me [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2010)

This one is my best so far []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2010)

MY precious!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> MY precious!


 

 LOL Joe
  Remember Lobey made that pic up [8D]  
 ole Lobe has flown the coop I guess.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2010)

Rick, I just realized that's your puce eagle! Teeheee!! [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Yeah Rick,....I see him lurking around now and again,....but miss his hilarious input big time..


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah ME TOO!! [&o]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2010)

I talk to him on Face Book sometimes.I guess he got tired of ABN??? I'll tell him you miss him Chuck,maybe he will come back lol [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, HE KNOWS!! He's just scared of me.. maybe if I leave, he will come back..[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Oh, HE KNOWS!! He's just scared of me.. maybe if I leave, he will come back..[8D]


 
 yep thats it []


----------



## cookie (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd have to go with this one....


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 25, 2010)

This is mine.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 25, 2010)

One of my absolute favorite finds. It was not known to come in this color (before I found it).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 25, 2010)

The slug plate.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2010)

That's a fine looking bottle.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Nov 26, 2010)

Here`s my favorite, I dug it about 15 years ago in an old town dump here in CT. It`s a Bixby that is so full of tiny bubbles that it looks like clambroth instead of clear.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Nov 26, 2010)

But this is probably my best one, it`s one that I overpaid for on eBay last summer, but I couldn`t let it get away! I`d never seen an older tall style Bixby in cobalt before.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow,...some really nice bottles guys!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 26, 2010)

> That's a fine looking bottle.


 Thanks Jimbo! I wrote a story about finding it. It needs a little updating but I will post it when I get the chance.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have some pretty good bottles($$$$$), but Photobucket's new and improved setup no longer allows transfer. The pics have to be shrunk down to extra tiny size to make it on board so I can't post new photos.


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

My best bottle is a real ghost bottle


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2010)

And a cat to guard the spirit world....[&:]

 Is a ghost in a bottle like bottled, dehydrated water?


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

no its like a pot of weed in a bong []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 3, 2010)

> Is a ghost in a bottle like bottled, dehydrated water?


 I'd be more concerned whether it friendly.
 Really, is it Casper or Spooky


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

it is a symbol of "GhostBottleTeam"
 this ghost is a mix of classic ghost image and old spooky


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

It's hard to pick a best bottle, when it's the variety and contrast that makes them interesting me. So I thought I would post a few. I like color, so first is a (mint) light blue (not aqua) Girl on a Bicycle Flask and an unmarked yellow cone.


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

Next, I have a minty, deep aqua, or light, blue-green Louisville ribbed flask.


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 4, 2010)

last photo - its a perfect bottle to hold a ghost


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

Then a couple unusual umbrella inks; a bluish, aqua 10-sided ink and a greenish, 6-sided ink.


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

Then, a fairly scarce if not rare, pontiled, lime-colored, six sided ink, embossed simply 'INK'.


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

And for now my last pic will be a forest-green, Pittsburgh, Double Eagle, quart flask.


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

The color rendition of the Pitts Flask was not very accurate; trying again. It looked too grayish, I think this will be better.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rraack
> 
> Next, I have a minty, deep aqua, or light, blue-green Louisville ribbed flask.


 


 Those are real nice rraack.... This ones my favorite though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2010)

What is best? I have some things left I think are really intersting but not as valuable as others. Some of my bottles would be ashamed sitting next to many others but are rare in they're numbers. Most everyone has seen them already though, this has been asked quite often.
 My list might be.
 Aqua Bromo with reverse Z. Maybe 3 known a few years ago
 Double eagle stoddard with maker flaw (true one of a kind, shows how wrong things can go)
 Cathedral IP pickle (common form and color but awesome IP)
 Monells Patent med with ground glass stopper (uncommon to say the least).
 Atwoods Quinine Tonic Bitters. Common but I like having 3 to display together for all the embossed sides.
 Even my Saxlengers has a spot in my heart for the memories it brings back from when I got it.
 I had a lot of things that meant a lot to me but are just memories now. Some of those are my "best" still.


----------



## div2roty (Dec 4, 2010)

> What is best? I have some things left I think are really intersting but not as valuable as others. Some of my bottles would be ashamed sitting next to many others but are rare in they're numbers. Most everyone has seen them already though, this has been asked quite often.
> My list might be.
> Aqua Bromo with reverse Z. Maybe 3 known a few years ago
> Double eagle stoddard with maker flaw (true one of a kind, shows how wrong things can go)
> ...


 
 Sounds like good reasons to collect.

 I think it would be neat to assemble a collection of error bottles, especially error bottles on "common" bottles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm with Eric here...I tend to like and own "common" bottles with errors and perhaps uncommon colors...Also,...anyone else ever notice how bottles listed as supposedly "common" don't turn up very often while digging, other than the Sawyers/Bromo/ Larkin type things?[]...Anything I have that's a click up the food chain is either from occasional luck, or serious "eye peeled" looking through boxs, or in the back of shelves, etc. (and in anyother place I can think of.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2010)

> other than the Sawyers/....."Bromo"....../ Larkin type things?


 "Bromo". Watchyu talkin 'bout Willis!


----------



## rraack (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Joe, 

 I won that Louisville Pint on eBay a few years ago from a person who didn't know bottles. The pictures they posted weren't very good and the bottle still had some original contents, so I got it for a decent price. I was very pleased with the purchase, because  after a good soaking and with the use of my handmade bottle brushes I found the bottle was in pristine condition! 

 As far as the question of the best bottle! - I am continually trying to acquire new and more interesting bottles; I suppose like most other collectors. However, my desire to get new stuff often out-ways my desire to hold on to things I have. I won the light-blue, Girl on a Bicycle flask at Garth's Auction outside Columbus Ohio back in 1973. It was the first and only live bottle auction I went to with my wife (my girlfriend at the time) She surprised me by arranging to leave work early and stay over night there. So that one has sentimental value. Although I like it, I always wished I would have bought a great OP master cobalt Harrisons Columbian Ink that went for only $140. It would have been worth a pretty penny today. Anyway, as a visual artist, I'm always most excited about the possibility of acquiring something new that has has tremendous visual appeal... something that will add some spice to my collection. I find the excitement of having a bottle around for a while wears off, unless it is absolutely fantastic. So I tend to part with most of my acquisitions after a while. Unfortunately after collecting for 35+ years the bottles I find fantastic are not affordable to me, because my knowledge and discernment has grown. I've found this to be true with all the different things I collect (antique oriental rugs for instance). Once and a while I buy a fairly high valued item knowing I will have to sell it soon, so it doesn't become a source of financial burden on my family. I have learned to let it all just pass through my hands, but not the experience and appreciation I've gleaned from it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Eric,...I wouldn't say aqua Bromos are common by any stretch, I've never seen one in person,...but always had a soft spot for bromo's because that's what my first find digging was...One of the small, bimal corkers...(melted)[]...We did however, find a couple at the drug store dig this past spring... This was our third of them....There was well over a hundred in there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rraack
> 
> Thanks Joe,
> 
> ...


 


 rraack,...That's about how long I've been collecting and digging too, I understand what you mean. That was real luck with the e bay flask,...makes it all the sweeter when you take a gamble and win. I've had a few lucky finds that way. (Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while)[] I like your flasks,....I'm not a major flask collector but the Loiusville like yours and Traveler's Companions would be an exception to that rule. Also love the Forest green one.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice grouping there, I like the tealish up front. The caffeines (I think they are) are nice too. Check the Z's, I think they were reversed on the small and 4" (there abouts) cobalt bromo's too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Eric,...out of that hundred plus, there were around 5 that were that smokey blue/ heading towards teal color.

 Also yep,..you're right,...Bromo caffiene's and Bromo pepsin's (amber) There were lots of those competitors too.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi to all of you.  It is hard to define the "best bottle".  I guess my best is a 3-mold decanter with stopper of the old Sandwich type glass and an extremely early light weight bottle.
 RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2010)

When I started this one, I left the meaning of "best bottle" open to interpretation for a reason.. because we all have our own unique angles on the hobby.. and I thought that would make this thread more interesting than "What's your most valuable bottle?" or something.. turning out to be a good read, thanks to all of you who chipped in! 
 (..maybe 'chipped' wasn't the greatest choice of wording..) [&:]


----------



## markh (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's my favorite bottle, not the rarest or most valuable that I have, but the one that I would part with last. I dug this about 40 years ago in an alley behind my Dad's office and it's what got me hooked on bottle collecting.

 Mark


----------



## markh (Dec 5, 2010)

really like the Palmetto tree. How do you embed multiple photos in one post?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Mark,...Great disensary bottle and story!,....I believe you need photo bucket or something similar to do multiple pics...


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a lot of great and much older bottles, but when I discovered by accident that our 1907 house had a well tucked under the edge of the house, the bottles I found in the well seem to mean a lot just because the ties they have to the history of the neighborhood. Two of the milk bottles are from long gone dairies that served Oakland. Also the fact that my 10 year old son was able to help me retrieve them from the muddy well was a special bonding moment for us.


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 6, 2010)

one more


----------



## splante (Dec 7, 2010)

My best is most likely not all that valuable, but it is the first bottle me and my Daughter found togeather about 9 months ago. It got me started into this very interseting but addictive hobby. (Just a qucik recap incase you dont know how I got started. After the 2010 flood in RI me and my daughter while hiking our normal trails along a local river started finding bottles near and in the river) This Roger Williams  bottle is the first we found and it has a lot of history to it , and the heavy emossing is pretty cool.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 7, 2010)

The one on the right. True green whiskeys are extremely hard to obtain and demand huge prices.


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> My best is most likely not all that valuable, but it is the first bottle me and my Daughter found togeather about 9 months ago. It got me started into this very interseting but addictive hobby. (Just a qucik recap incase you dont know how I got started. After the 2010 flood in RI me and my daughter while hiking our normal trails along a local river started finding bottles near and in the river) This Roger Williams  bottle is the first we found and it has a lot of history to it , and the heavy emossing is pretty cool.


 I give this 2 thumbs up and twist !!!!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> The one on the right. True green whiskeys are extremely hard to obtain and demand huge prices.


 Looks like your retirement plan is working out great !!!!


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2010)

Butler ink Cin.OH.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2010)

The bottom


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 7, 2010)

The lip.
   Thanks for looking .
     bill


----------



## rraack (Dec 7, 2010)

Bill,

 Nice looking Butler's ink, did you dig it yourself? Is the actual color yellow-green or greenish-aqua? I've got the same bottle in aqua.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey rraack
   The bottle was one of my first big digs.As far as color.looks like a lite yellow green to me . 
   Thanks for looking .
   bill


----------



## rraack (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Bill,

 Having posted the ink as your best bottle (or one of your best) and realizing that you found it on one of your first big digs it is probably unlikely you will ever sell it, however, if you ever do decide to sell it, please let me know - I would be interested.

 I'm curious - I noticed the water droplets on or in the bottle. Did you rinse it out at the site then take the photos right after finding the bottle? 

 Thanks, Bob


----------



## deep digger (Dec 8, 2010)

These sodas are some of my favorites...You guys decide which you like best.  DEEP


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! Are either of the Jerseys Open Pontil?


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 8, 2010)

I like all three.. neat shape to the middle one, but I love the color of the one on the right.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  deep digger
> 
> These sodas are some of my favorites...You guys decide which you like best.Â  DEEP


 


 The Neale is my favorite due to it's shape,...but the other two are killer in the color and embossing! Real nice group.


----------



## deep digger (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry guys none of the sodas are open pontil. The philly one in the middle is a deep grape puce color. DEEP


----------



## fishnuts (Dec 8, 2010)

And now, something completely different.

 Best?  Might as well be a Mickey Mouse.
 Costliest?  Right up there with a Mickey.
 Coolest?  Again, *Mickey Mouse Carbonated Soda.*.

 Besides, I'd have to go photograph the *Rocket*...and download...and.


----------



## rraack (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm with Joe. The Neale soda is my favorite too. The over-all proportions are terrific; from the wide sloped lip to the long straight neck onto the cone shaped shoulders then the sharp straight drop of cylindrical sides to a little tuck into the base. The only thing I'm not keen on is the white paint on the embossing.

 Bob


----------



## sandchip (Dec 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  deep digger
> 
> These sodas are some of my favorites...You guys decide which you like best.  DEEP


 
 All killers, Deep!


----------



## bottle man (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi Deep,are those sodas yours? They have to be some of the best colors I have seen.Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Bob 
 I just washed it off because it was dusty from sitting here in this old house.My other PC crashed or I would have used some older pics.
   Heres one along side an olive ,teal and aqua.
     Thanks agian for looking.
   bill


----------



## ktbi (Dec 9, 2010)

I've got some more attractive, some more valuable, and some rarer, but if I have to pick just one as my favorite, it has to be this Warner's.  My Grandfather found it and gave it to me when we were out in the Nevada Desert digging for bottles in 1968.  It's the first bottle I remember that struck an interest and hooked me into a really enjoyable hobby....Ron


----------



## epackage (Dec 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> I've got some more attractive, some more valuable, and some rarer, but if I have to pick just one as my favorite, it has to be this Warner's.Â  My Grandfather found it and gave it to me when we were out in the Nevada Desert digging for bottles in 1968.Â  It's the first bottle I remember that struck an interest and hooked me into a really enjoyable hobby....Ron


 This is what it's all about, these stories......


----------



## phil44 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like the deeep grape puce bottle, reminds me of a baltimore glassworks product! 

 KTBI, finding my first Warners hooked me. Put me over the edge as far as becoming  a digger goes. When I decided to hunt bottles the very first time I told my mother that I was going to search the house accross the road to see if there were any old bottles in it. She thought I was crazy, wasting my time, then I came back with a K&L cure. I couldn't believe there were cool antiques like that just laying around waiting to be discovered.

 I'm going to post a couple of my Faves!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 9, 2010)

heres a nice group of balt torps


----------



## phil44 (Dec 9, 2010)

see if it works the third try?????


----------



## phil44 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sun Blast!!!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2010)

Smokers!


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 10, 2010)

phil post a picture of your tenpins.

 Chris


----------



## rockbot (Dec 11, 2010)

Not a rare bottle but I have it close to my heart. My daughter dug this up on our first dig together back when she was 11. I couldn't find it for many years and a few months ago when I posted my oriental cobalt's it turned up.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

This would have to be my best bottle, as its the only one I have ever seen in this amazing Citron Color. Its a Half Pint, Hanbury Smith Mineral Water. Its got a nice orange swirl wrapping around the top of the shoulder too. I got it at The Baltimore Show a few years back. Its a great bottle.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's one more, that I consider to be one of my best. You dont see these offered for sale too often. Its another Half Pint Mineral Water from New York in a deep Emerald Green. Embossed inside a double oval slugplate is, BOLE WAACK & CO. / NEW YORK / with MINERAL SPRING WATER in the center. Nice crude Bottle with an applied Tapered Lip.


----------



## botlenut (Dec 12, 2010)

Close up of the embossing.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 19, 2010)

here's some baltimore 10 pin's as requested!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 19, 2010)

actually 2 and 5 are from Cumberland Md. Most likely blown in Baltimore during the early 1850's. This pic shows accurate color.


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Not a rare bottle but I have it close to my heart. My daughter dug this up on our first dig together back when she was 11. I couldn't find it for many years and a few months ago when I posted my oriental cobalt's it turned up.


 nice bottle i dug the same in toledo ohio


----------



## maggy560@aol.com (Jan 6, 2011)

[]  JUST FOUND MY FIRST BOTTLE WALKING THE BEACH IN HANNA PARK ,JACKSONVILLE, FLORIDA ITS A BLUE LABEL KETCHUP BOTTLE.. WITH THE NO'S 3  ON THE BOTTEM..EACH SIDE OF THE WHAT LOOKS LIKE A EYE..ANYONE  KNOW? I WAS JUST HAPPY TO FIND MY FIRST BOTTLE...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 6, 2011)

> BLUE LABEL KETCHUP


 Welcome Maggy, isn't it exciting when you find that first one! You may get hooked though. That's a good thing.
 I believe the Blue label was a Curtis Bros.. I think your base marks are probably an Owens Illinois maker mark and the 3 may be 1930. Without seeing it I'm just guessing. That must have been an old beech party.[]
 If you can post a picture or two that would be nice.

 PS: As a tip, you shouldn't use your email addy as a name anywhere. There are things called web bots and crawlers that seek them and the next thing you know your inbox is full of spams and scams.


----------



## maggy560@aol.com (Jan 6, 2011)

THANK YOU, AFTER I PUT MY E-MAIL ADDRESS ..IT WAS TOO LATE TRYING TO GET IT OUT..PLEASE HELP!      I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO GET IT CHANGED       ...NO LUCK..MAGGY


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 6, 2011)

Those are incredible Phil. Beautiful examples!!!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 6, 2011)

Out of my barrels, this one would have to be my favorite. Just a very odd colored olive green. I really love this bottle []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 6, 2011)

But then again there's old faithful... ya gotta love the classics too!

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine....


----------



## rraack (Jan 6, 2011)

Tim, 
 WOW! That's a spectacular looking Greeley's Barrel. If it were mine I think it would be my favorite bottle too. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to afford one if it did show up. Where did you find it? It looks mint - are there any condition issues were not seeing?
 Bob


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice bottles phill44 great colors,Tim a man of my own heart.Boy I love my Wistarburgh bottles and all my colonial bottles but there is something about the Cabin bottles that lures me to them.
 Front row left to right GVII_4 Booz its cracked but whole,GVII-3 Booz cracked but whole,GVII-4 Booz near mint,GVII-3 Booz mint.
 Back row:Left to right GVII-3 near mint,Old Cabin bitters,Kellys Old Cabin Bitters,Holtzermans Cabin Bitters and a near mint pale GVII_3 Booz


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a bunch of E Philly row homes, Steve! []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes complete with two crack houses on the lower left[]Too many drunken boozers and too many bars in this neighborhood also[8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Yes complete with two crack houses on the lower left[]Too many drunken boozers and too many bars in this neighborhood also[8D]


 

     Here in the Midwest in many cities there is a push to now revitalize the historic neighborhoods in the inner cities rather than build more suburbs. Hold onto to your investments, it won't be long before someone buys that dilapidated one story, you know the one, the boarded up shack full of graffiti and a cutlass on blocks out back and restores it into a North Bend-Tippecanoe. Hell who knows the Kelly family may strip that ugly brown paint off of their shack and paint it a pretty lime green, not an out of place color in some neighborhoods I dig.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks so much Bob!

 Actually, there is a story behind it. A little over a year ago I decided to run an ad in the local paper for antique bottles to buy. I didn't figure i'd get too many calls, but man was I suprised. In that first week there was probably over 40 calls! There were so many that I had to take peoples names and numbers down, and told them i'd be in contact with them as soon as I could. I started going to around 3 peoples houses a night after work to see what all they had for sale. What I found out was that most people had no idea what they had, and mainly wanted to know if they had something valueable or not. Alot of them just wanted to know more about what it was that they had, and a monetary value. I brought books with me to help show people, if it was something in a book that is, to show them a price. Although we all know you can't always go by a book or guide, it was alot better I felt rather than someone taking "me" for my word on a price. The last thing I would ever want is for someone to feel I was trying to get something for nothing, or feel lowballed in any way. So seeing a price in black and white helped alot, and could get in the ballpark. I love talking bottles of course, as all of us collectors do, so it was nice and also fun to go thru and help folks identify what type, style, etc. of bottles that they had.

 I found out many people had alot of common bottles, as is what I figured i'd be running into, but I had hopes of maybe picking up some nice local bottles or maybe even some really great or rare items. After going to several places, I bought some nice fruit jars, a few local druggists, and a soda or two. Then I got another call from a gentleman who told me on the phone he had some Bitters bottles. I got pretty excited and told him i'd be over after work and we could take a look. Driving over I kept thinking, ok probably some of those small Wheaton repos, or a common plain amber Hoss or two. You can imagine my suprise when he pulled out that green Greeley's and showed it to me. I about fell down! My first thought was, ok I didn't bring enough money with me lol. He actually had some very nice bottles, besides the green Greeley's, a yellow amber Old Sachems, a Tippe, and a few other figurals. After talking with him, he was telling me about when he got his bottles. Him and his father lived up in PA back in the 60's and 70's and collected them then. He moved down here to southwest Missouri sometime in the 70's, and pretty much stopped collecting after that. He had all these bottles boxed up in his attic for all this time, seen my ad in the paper and decided to give me a call. 

 You can imagine the look on his face when I told him what they are going for today vs. the 70's!! Needless to say he was very happy, and I was very happy he called! Barrels, which are one of my favorites, just don't show up very often in this area. I told him i'd have to go to the bank and would be back the next day. So the next day I returned, and bought some nice bottles from him for a good amount of wampum. It's been in my collection ever since. I really love it because it's such an odd color. To answer your question, no problems other than a small scratch or two. =)

 If you haven't done it or considered it, I highly recommend running an ad in the local paper looking for bottles, you just never know what may show up!

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## rraack (Jan 7, 2011)

Great story and advice Tim! I may try running an ad to see what happens.

 I have story to tell as well. About 20 years ago, I was looking in the newspaper under house and garage sales and came across an ad for an estate sale that included 'old bottles'. It was just a couple miles away, so I went to take a look not expecting to find anything of value. When I got to the house it was being handled as an estate sale; the owners were not present. The husband had died (his bottles) and the wife was in the hospital - possibly relatives arranged for the sale. I walk in and find a table with about 15 very good to outstanding bottles; Roher's Wild Cherry Tonic, Ear of Corn Bitters, Indian Queen Bitters, a deep-bluish aqua Pittsburgh Pa Double Eagle Flask and more all in mint condition. I happened to pick up the double eagle flask first to check out the price, it was $5.00! I picked up the Indian Queen it was $100, then the Roher's $25. So I grabbed the Indian Queen and asked the person running the sale if they would take $150 for all the bottles and they said yes! I could hardly control my emotions. I then called my wife to say I had to go to the bank to get $150 to buy a bottle collection and she said 'Bob, we just can't afford to be spending that kind of money on bottles right now' - to which I responded I can't afford not to!  I told her I would sell one of the bottles to more than cover the cost of the lot, which I did. I sold the Indian Queen for double the amount I paid for the entire collection to the first collector that saw it. Of course now I wish I still had the Indian Queen, but I still have most the others.

 Bob


----------



## rraack (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is a photo of the Rohrer's I got from the sale.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is great Bob. Sometimes you need a little luck once in awhile to keep you going. Myself, i've had to pay pretty good to get most of the bottles i've wanted. Once in awhile tho, it really is nice when you come across a great bottle at a great price. Keeps the hunt alive! You should be able to add another Queen to your collection. They're getting a little more pricey all the time, but it's because we all love em! Even the straight ambers are shooting up there.  Best of luck!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a real beauty!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats a nice bottle!!! Is it Iron pontiled?I sold mine.I do want to get another though...


> ORIGINAL:  rraack
> 
> Here is a photo of the Rohrer's I got from the sale.


----------



## rraack (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments. The Rohrer's is not pontiled, rather a smooth base, but is Copper-Puce rather than amber, photo doesn't show the color well.


----------



## rraack (Jan 7, 2011)

This was probably the best bottle I ever owned, but I sold it soon after I acquired it - I needed the money to put toward my daughter's college tuition payments in early 2010. I posted this same photo on another thread about another Pike's Peak that I was wondering about the value of. I might sell that one soon also.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey all 
  Heres one I have not posted in awhile .While not my best in money wise .It will be hard to find another .There are like 7 that I know that have been found 5 which were together found in a home in RI.1 on the ocean floor and this one that I dug from the banks of the Ohio river.Seems there were only 500 of these made for this trip to the Antarctic.Byrd Antarctic Expedition 1928-1929.
    bill


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 7, 2011)

thats a great historic item but you need a better story. Found in the stomach of a killer whale seems more exciting.


----------



## epackage (Jan 7, 2011)

cool bottle DB....


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2011)

First thanks for the comments .Yea Matt wish I had some great story to tell of how I come to find it .I still often wonder how a bottle that was made to be use to collect samples in and to do drift calculations with on an Antarctic expedition ended up in a river bank in Kentucky .I've looked for ties to this area other than the bottle being made with in several hundred miles from here in northern Ohio by the OWENS bottle co .But have found nothing.
 Thanks agian .
   bill


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rraack
> 
> This was probably the best bottle I ever owned, but I sold it soon after I acquired it - I needed the money to put toward my daughter's college tuition payments in early 2010. I posted this same photo on another thread about another Pike's Peak that I was wondering about the value of. I might sell that one soon also.


 
 Beautiful flask.  I'd be missing that one too.


----------



## CKinVA (Oct 7, 2017)

Only one I have...View attachment 179803


----------



## sandchip (Oct 8, 2017)

One more than I have.  Beautiful.  Thanks for reviving this thread.

Let's keep it going...  Some of you may have already seen this one.

 

Iron pontiled.  Reads "Collier's Remedy" on reverse.  Medicine for horses.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 8, 2017)

Cool thread. That vet pharmacy is a beauty, sandchip.
I don't have anything rare. This Congress & Empire from Saratoga NY is probably in the top 3.


----------

